# How much flavor oil in lipbalm?



## dixiedragon (Jan 7, 2014)

I have Crafter's Choice Grape Sweetened Flavor Oil
http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.co...ters+Choice™+Grape+-+Sweetened+Flavor+Oil+809

and I can't find any directions on how much to use in lipbalm.

Here's my lipbalm recipe (from The Sage)
60 grams of Beeswax
75 grams [URL="https://www.thesage.com/catalog/FixedOil.html#SheaButter"]Shea Butter, Refined[/URL]
45 grams [URL="https://www.thesage.com/catalog/FixedOil.html#CocoaButter,WhiteOdorless"]White Cocoa Butter[/URL]
120 grams Avocado Oil

That's a total of 300 grams. I used 3/4 teaspoon of another flavor oil I had (different supplier) and that worked. I used almost twice that of the grape and still had very little grape scent.


----------



## Ktaggard (Jan 8, 2014)

I use 3% of my recipe as a standard measure for unsweetened flavor oils. You could probably use anywhere from 3-5% for sweetened FO.


----------



## lsg (Jan 8, 2014)

If you look at the top, above the descriptions of the sweetened flavor oils, it says recommended maximum amount is 1% of recipe.

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.co...ategoryName=-+Flavor+Fragrances+Safe+for+Lips


----------



## indulgebandb (Mar 12, 2014)

Dixiedragon- just wondering if you had any luck with the percentage on that flavor oil? I don't have the grape but several of the others from WSP and I barely pick up a trace of a scent or smell at 3%- wondering if I need to take it to 5? I'm also using candelila wax in my balm and I'm concerned that may be interfering with the taste/scent.


----------



## kdot (Mar 14, 2014)

*Love the Wild Grape*

I had a hard time with the Crafter's Choice Wild Grape, sweetened lip balm flavoring also.  After a couple of batches, I was really happy with 4ml for a 20 tube batch.  I switched to ml because it was easier to measure with the pipette than weigh on the scale.  After I got the amount right, I have to say, this is my favorite sweetened lip balm.

Good luck,
Karen.


----------

